# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Τι μου συμβαίνει;

## louiz

Δε πίστευα ποτέ ότι έχω πρόβλημα,ότι θα ήθελα ψυχολογική υποστήριξη ή κάτι τέτοιο. Είμαι 26, πάντα ήμουν ντροπαλή με λίγους και καλούς φίλους και αρκετά κλειστή. Είχα κάποια θέματα στο παρελθόν, για παράδειγμα στο φροντιστήριο αγγλικών δε μιλούσα σχεδόν καθόλου, δεν ήθελα να ανοιχτώ, να γνωρίσω τους άλλους αλλά κυρίως να με γνωρίσουν.Στο σχολείο ήμουν καλύτερα. Συνέβη το ίδιο και με τους φίλους του αγοριού μου, ήμουν πολύ κλειστή και απλησίαστη, νόμιζα ότι δεν ταίριαζα μαζί τους. 
Ήθελα να τα ξεπεράσω όλα αυτά. Πήγα στο εξωτερικό σε ένα πρόγραμμα για λίγο καιρό για να δοκιμάσω τον εαυτό μου και να δω πως είμαι. Εκεί με θαύμασα, επικοινωνούσα σε μια ξένη γλώσσα, ήμουν πιο ανοιχτή, πέρασα όμορφα. Πρόσφατα χώρισα μετά από μεγάλο διάστημα σχέσης και ήρθα πάλι στο εξωτερικό για πιο μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. Απο τότε που ήρθα όμως είμαι χάλια. Νιώθω πολύ αδύναμη, ντροπαλή, δε θέλω να μιλώ, νιώθω πως δεν έχω προσωπικότητα. Είμαι πολύ αδέξια στις κοινωνικές σχέσεις και αυτό με τρελαίνει, θαυμάζω τους άλλους που έχουν πάντα κάτι έξυπνο να πουν και νιώθω άσχημα για τον εαυτό μου και τον υποτιμώ. Ώρες ώρες δε θέλω να κάνω τίποτα από το να κάτσω σπίτι μου εξαιτίας αυτού.

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

Γεια σου louiz ..Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι ο πλέον καταλληλος να σε βοηθήσω διότι βιώνω άκρα εσωστρεφειας και εξωστρέφειας.Την μία μέρα δυσκολεύομαι να αντεξω ενα βλέμμα και βλεπω παντου επιθετικότητα,την αλλη νοιώθω πως τρεφομαι απο την επικοινωνία,μπορει σε 1 μερα να μιλήσω σε 120 άτομα.
Όταν βιωνω το ακρο τη εξωστρέφειας ειναι πολυ υποβαθμίσμενος ο φόβος τη κριτικής.Και να προκύψει κριτική,ειναι ευκολα διαχειρισιμη,μέσα μου ή έξω από μενα.
Βρες τρόπους να ενθαρρυνεις τις αυθορμητες πλευρές σου και να ξεδιπλώσεις τον εαυτό σου.Να φαντάζεσαι τον εαυτό σου σαν τον πιο σημαντικό για σένα.Όχι να καταντήσει σε υπερβολική έπαρση..Όμως να εχεις επιγνωση οτι για σενα,ο πιο σημαντικός είναι ο εαυτός σου,γιατί γι αυτόν και με αυτόν ζεις.Κανείς δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να σε κρίνει ούτε εχει μεγαλυτερη αξία από σένα.Πρέπει παση θυσια να ξεδιπλωθείς και να το κάνεις,όλα τα αλλα είναι δευτερεύοντα και ανάξια φόβου.Είναι απόλυτα εφικτό να εκφραστείς ελεύθερα.
Μετατόπισε την προσοχή σου περισσότερο στην επιθυμία και ο φόβος θα ξεθωριάσει,θα ειναι διαχειρίσιμος,τα λογια και η επικοινωνία θα ερθουν αβίαστα

----------


## louiz

Σ' ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές, πολύτιμες και σωστές. Ξέρω το τι πρέπει να κάνω και προσπαθώ είναι η αλήθεια αλλά βρίσκω συνεχώς τοίχο μπροστά μου, απογοητεύομαι και γίνομαι χειρότερα. Σίγουρα είναι κοινωνική φοβία αυτό που έχω, όταν έρχεται η ώρα να μιλήσω μπροστά σε πολλούς ανθρώπους (πάνω από 4-5) τα χάνω και δε ξέρω τι λέω. Μου φαίνεται πως πάντα ήξερα για το πρόβλημά μου (προφανώς) αλλά έκανα πως δε το έβλεπα και τώρα πρέπει να το αντιμετωπίσω.

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

Επίσης,να σου πω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να τα αντιμετωπίζεις όλα σαν πρόβλημα.Να κυνηγάς την εξέλιξη σου εκεί που επιθυμείς,αλλά μην πιέζεσαι και υπερβολικά.Πχ αν δεν θες να μάθεις να μιλάς πολύ μπροστά σε 10 άτομα,δεν χάλασε κι ο κόσμος.Δεν είναι υποχρέωση.Το πιο σημαντικό είναι να μιλάς άνετα σε αυτούς που είναι ή θες να είναι στον κύκλο σου!

----------


## louiz

Πρέπει να γνωρίζω πολύ καλά και πολύ καιρό τα άτομα για να ανοιχτώ, και πάλι αν θέλω και αν νιώσω ότι ταιριάζω. Αυτό με δυσκολεύει στο να γνωρίσω ή να με γνωρίσουν και μετά πιστεύω ότι δε με συμπαθούν. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο με τους άλλους, είναι και με τον εαυτό μου, λείπει η αυτοπεποίθηση και πολλά άλλα που πρέπει να δουλέψω.

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ακριβως την θέση σου.Προσπάθησε πίσω από το πρόβλημα,να κατασταλαξεις στο αν η φύση σου(αμφιλεγομενη εννοια) είναι εσωστρεφης η εξωστρεφης.Δεν υπάρχει ποτέ μία μόνο λύση.Δες τι θες περισσότερο.Μπορείς να το λύσεις προς την πλευρά της εσωστρέφειας,να εξασκησεις τον εαυτό σου στο να νοιώθη άνετη στο να μην μιλάει πολύ και να είσαι ουδέτερη με τον πολύ κόσμο.Μπορείς να το λύσεις προς την πλευρά της εξωστρέφειας,να πιέζεις λίγο τον εαυτό σου να αντεχει τα βλέμματα και να εξασκείσαι στο να μιλά και να διεκδικείς άντι να σωπάς.Μπορεί με κάποιους ανθρωπους να είσαι το ένα,με άλλους το άλλο.Δες τι σου ταιριάζει περισσότερο
Μην απογοητεύεσαι,το γεγονός ότι το εκφράζεις κάπου δείχνει ότι εχεις επιθυμία για λύση,η αναζητηση βοηθειας ξυπνάει και το δικό σου δυναμικό!Αυτό είναι το πιο σημαντικό βήμα

----------


## Mauroslosk

Δοκιμασες ποτε το θεατρο?Εχει ευεργετικες ικανοτητες ασχετος αν φαινεται υποκριτικο.Η μαλλον ετσι νομιζεις.Απο την στιγμη που ενιωσες για καποιο διαστημα ελευθερα και ανετα ειμαι 100% σιγουρος πως μπορεις να το ξανακανεις.Στο χερι σου ειναι και μην φοβασαι να δοκιμασεις αυτο που σου ειπα ειναι μεχρι να το ξαναφας το τριπακι,ξεκοοολα

----------


## Delmem080319a

Γεια σου louiz, πιστεύω ότι αυτό που σου συμβαίνει μπορεί να οφείλεται και στην όχι τόσο καλή ψυχολογική σου κατάσταση λόγω χωρισμού κλπ, δώσε χρόνο και για αυτό στον εαυτό σου, χωρίς να τον πιέζεις και να πρέπει να είσαι ντε και καλά πολύ κοινωνική. Από κει και πέρα σταδιακά μπορείς να έρχεσαι σε επαφή με κόσμο που νιώθεις καλά, θέλει λίγο ζόρι να μην απομονώνεσαι, εσύ ξέρεις το πόσο αντέχεις, αλλά προσπάθησε το αυτό όσο μπορείς.
Επίσης ήθελα να πω κάτι... οι άλλοι δεν έχουν πάντα κάτι έξυπνο να πουν. Λένε και χαζά. Και είναι οκ αυτό, δηλαδή ξέχνα το εγώ και οι άλλοι "οι καλύτεροι", αυτή η σύγκριση που αναπόφευκτα αρχίζει να επεξεργάζεται έντονα ο νους και εδραιώνεται σιγά-σιγά η κοινωνική φοβία, είναι καθαρά η δική σου αντίληψη αυτή, δεν έχει να κάνει με την πραγματικότητα.
Οι κοινωνιοφοβικοί τείνουν να φτιάχνουν διάφορα σενάρια για τους άλλους, "τι θα νόμισε για μένα", "με κοίταξε κάπως", "δε με συμπαθούν", "έγινα ρεζίλι", "θα ακούστηκε βλακεία αυτό που είπα", να συνεχίσω? όχι, νομίζω καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ. Ο νους χρειάζεται λίγο να σωπάζει με όλα αυτά... είναι τόσο άχρηστα.
Ούτε χρειάζεται να βάλεις ταμπέλα στον εαυτό σου ότι είσαι αδέξια στις κοινωνικές σχέσεις, άλλωστε η ίδια έγραψες είχες φάσεις που επικοινωνούσες ωραία και μάλιστα και σε ξένη γλώσσα. Δες το ότι είναι μια φάση και αυτό που περνάς τώρα και θα το δουλέψεις. Αν νιώθεις ότι θα ήθελες να το δουλέψεις και με ψυχολόγο, και υπάρχει η δυνατότητα στο μέρος που μένεις, δοκίμασέ το και αυτό. 
Και η ιδέα για θέατρο του Mauroslosk, ή κάποιας άλλης παρόμοιας δραστηριότητας θα μπορούσε να είναι ευεργετική, σίγουρα όλα εξαρτώνται και από το πόσο εξωστρεφές ή εσωστρεφές είναι ένα άτομο, θα συμφωνήσω με το Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου, δεν είναι απαραίτητο όλα να θεωρούνται πρόβλημα τελικά.

----------


## louiz

Τα σέφτομαι όλα αυτά και το βλέπω ως "πρόβλημα", δεν αισθάνομαι επαρκής ή καλά με τον εαυτό μου, αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να μην χαίρομαι τις στιγμές. Δεν απομονώνομαι, προσπαθώ να βγαίνω και να είμαι με κόσμο. Έχω δοκιμάσει το θέατρο αλλά μου είναι τρομερά δύσκολο να ανοιχτώ και να μην μπλοκάρω όταν είναι να μιλήσω μπροστά σε πολύ κόσμο. Πολλές φορές όταν δε πιστεύεις στον εαυτό σου και λες δε θα τα καταφέρω, δε τα καταφέρνεις κιόλας. Ξέρω ό,τι πρέπει να σταματήσω να αγχώνομαι για το τι πιστεύουν οι άλλοι, να αποδεχτώ τη φύση μου και να κάνω πράγματα που με ευχαριστούν. Νομίζω πως θα με βοηθούσε περισσότερο κάποιο είδος ομαδικής ψυχοθεραπείας.

----------


## Mauroslosk

Ξεχασα κατι πολυ σημαντικο που εχω συμπερανει εγω απο τα δικα μου βιωματα...Το να ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΕΙΣ ενα προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζεις εχει πολυ μεγαλο νοημα για την συνεχεια της πορειας σου.Συνηθος φοβομαστε η ντρεπομαστε για κατι που εχουμε και δεν θελουμε να το αναλυσουμε περισσοτερο με αποτελεσμα αυτο να ειναι συνεχως καπου σε μια γωνια και να ξυνει μεχρι που κανει πλυγη και τοτε η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι μονοδρομος.Νιωσε καλα βρε λουιζ με αυτο που τραβας δεν ειναι κακο.Ειναι ενα ξεχωριστο κομματι δικο σου ενα μυνημα που σε προειδοποιει πως κατι πρεπει να αλλαξεις μεσα σου.Αλλωστε αυτη την στιγμη βρισκεσε σε μια σελιδα η οποια εχει χιλιαδες μελοι αλλα ενεργα και αλλα οχι που σημαινει πως σιγουρα δεν εισαι μονη σου και σιγουρα δεν ειναι κατι τραγικο αυτο που εχεις...Κοιτα οσο για το θεατρο το ειχα διαβασει σε ενα σαιτ αυτοβελτιωσης και ειναι τροπος να αλλαξεις ''καναλι'' το λεγομενο αρνητικο καναλι το οποιο το προκαλεις εσυ η ιδια με τις σκεψεις και τα συναισθηματα σου.Στον λογο μου σου μιλαω!Εχω παραμυθιασει τον εαυτο μου σε αρκετα δυσκολη κατασταση για να αποφυγω τυχων απροοπτα και φιλε πετυχε.Πηγα να παθω κριση πανικου υπο την επειρια lsd νομιζω καταλαβαινεις δεν εχεις τα λογικα σου εκεινη την στιγμη που πας να φας το badtrip ε καταφερα με την σκεψη μου να με αλλαξω.Πηρα μια βαθια ανασα ξαναπηρα μετα αλλη μια συλλογιστικα με τον εαυτο μου φωναξα στο εαυτο μου οσο αστειο και αν ακουγεται//Γυρισα κοιταξα στα ματια ησυχος τους γυρο μου μιας και με ειχε πιασει αυτο που αναφερεις ενα ειδος φοβιας με την βλεματικη επαφη ειχα φαει σκαλωμα εκεινη την ωρα γενικα.Με το που το εκανα αυτο τους κοιταξα στα ματια ηταν σαν να εσπασα εναν τοιχο ετσι ενιωσα και επειτα απο αυτο ηρθαν και οι θετικες σκεψεις μπηκα στο σωστο chanel...Δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω ακριβως σε τελικη αναλυση αλλα νομιζω με πιανεις τι θελω να πω.Ειναι σαν να κοροιδευεις τα παιχνιδια που σου παιζει εκεινη την ωρα το μυαλο σου σαν να του αλλαζεις κατευθυνση σαν να ενεργοποιεις ενα φιλτρο και γινεται αποτομη η αλλαγη ειναι τρελο αληθεια το τι μπορεις να κανεις με την σκεψη σου οσον αφορα εσενα!

----------


## louiz

Όλα είναι στο μυαλό και αν θέλεις μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά, καταλαβαίνω τι λες. Σε μια περίοδο στρεσογόνο της ζωής μου είχα και αρρωστοφοβία και είχα αρχίσει να τα χάνω. Νομίζω πως το αρνητικό "κανάλι" είναι ενεργοποιημένο αρκετό καιρό και πρέπει να το αλλάξω. Αποδοχή και αρχή εύρεσης λύσεων. Το θέμα είναι να μην το πολυσκέφτομαι κιόλας γιατί αυτήν την περίοδο ειλικρινά δε μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ σε τίποτα άλλο γιατί σκέφτομαι μόνο αυτά.

----------


## masterridley

Πρέπει να ανοιχτείς ξανά σιγά σιγά, αλλά με μικρά βήματα που να μπορείς να διαχειριστείς. Αν είσαι εξωτερικό, υπάρχουν πολλές ομάδες που μπορείς να πας με ελάχιστα λεφτά (meetup.com).

----------


## Remedy

Γεια σου Λουιζ.
μηπως και τωρα υποτιμας τον εαυτο σου?

αναφερεις δυσκολια στην επικοινωνια και στις σχεσεις, ωστοσο και ερωτικες σχεσεις σου αναφερεις, και καλες εστω και λιγες φιλιες και πολυ ωραια εμπειρια επικοινωνιας και ζωης απο ενα εντελως αγνωστο περιβαλλον στο εξωτερικο.
μην νομιζεις οτι κι "εμεις οι επικοινωνιακοι" εχουμε πολλους καλους φιλους. 
οι καλοι φιλοι ειναι λιγοι και η καλη ερωτικη σχεση ειναι επισης μια.
με αυτα σαν περιβαλλον μπορεις σιγα σιγα να αναπτυξεις κι αλλες σχεσεις αν θεωρεις οτι σου λειπουν.

----------


## louiz

Όταν είναι πολλά άτομα σε μια παρέα και έρχεται η σειρά μου να πω κάτι, τρελαίνομαι, κάτι με πιάνει και στο τέλος λέω τη μεγαλύτερη χαζομάρα που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό για να σταματήσουν να με κοιτάνε. Δε μου λείπουν οι φίλοι, έχω λίγους και καλούς, αν κ δε τους βλέπω συχνά, μου λείπει η ουσιαστική επικοινωνία με άλλους ή και το αίσθημα ότι οι άλλοι σε εκτιμούν ή σε θεωρούν ενδιαφέρον. Εγώ δε θέλω να δείξω τι είμαι και αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι δεν είμαι τίποτα, ότι δεν έχω κάτι ενδιαφέρον να κάνω ή να πω.

----------

